# Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los



## CoolNiro (21. Okt. 2010)

Es geht los - Start für meinen neuen Schwimmteich mit
anschließendem Fischteich und Verbindung zum schon
vorhandenen Teich. Speisung mit stetigem Grundwasser-
zulauf. Temperaturanpassung über Solarmodul auf dem
Dach der Gartenhütte. Ansonsten keine Technik.
Vorerst sind ausser mir selbst keine weiteren Mitarbeiter
geplant, aber man wird sehen. Ziel: Alles ohne Eile, Schritt
für Schritt und mit viel Spaß am bauen 

So sah es aus:


 

So soll es werden:


 

Etwas feiner gezeichnet:


 

Arbeit von Heute: Alten Pool abbauen, Gartenbeleuchtung ausgraben

Aktueller Blick vom Balkon:


 



 

Am Montag gehts dann hoffentlich weiter, drückt
mir bitte die Daumen das alles klappt :beten

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

hast Du nachher überhaupt noch Platz dich auf Deinem Grundstück zu bewegen vor lauter Wasser? 

Viel Erfolg beim planen und bauen...und bitte halt uns auf dem Laufenden! Bin sehr gespannt wie das alles aussieht wenns fertig ist. Hast Du dir einen zeitlichen Rahmen gesetzt für das Projekt?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

na - da hast Du Dir ja was vorgenommen...



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Vorerst sind ausser mir selbst keine weiteren Mitarbeiter geplant, aber man wird sehen.



Sollen die großen Findlinge da liegen bleiben 

Ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## sternhausen (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy

...ich drück dir die Daumen das alles klappt.
In jedem Fall hastz du dir etwas vorgenommen, aber keine Sorge das klappt schon.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy

Super ..... Gratulation zu diesem Entschluß 

Wir werden immer mehr mit unseren Wassergärten .... kein Rasenmähen mehr ..... 

Fischteich = Koiteich angedacht  .... oder sind die Koi in deiner Skizze nur Symbolisch .... 



> Ansonsten keine Technik


Würde dem Koiteichgedanken entgegen wirken 

OK ... du speist Grundwasser ein, denke aber ohne Filter wird es da trotzdem nicht abgehen .... die Exkremente sinken zu Boden  ... bin aber sicher du hast aus deinem bisherigen Teich mit Besatz schon genug Erfahrung gesammelt ....


----------



## wateryucca (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Zitat: Ziel: Alles ohne Eile, Schritt
für Schritt und mit viel Spaß am bauen 


Tolle Einstellung!!! toll Behalte diese!

-Ich habe meine schon verloren

Deine Pläne gefallen mir!

LG


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

[OT]Servus Karen



> Tolle Einstellung!!! toll Behalte diese!
> 
> -Ich habe meine schon verloren



Warum [/OT]


----------



## Nikolai (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

 Andy,
der Weg ist das Ziel! Sehe ich genau so.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wateryucca (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Der Teichgott steht nicht auf meiner Seite!!!
LG


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ui, viele Fragen 

@ Daniel: bewegen tu ich mich dann im Schwimmbereich,
               zeitlichen Rahmen gibt es keinen, ganz ohne Stress 

@ Christine: die 6 großen Bruchsteine werden versetzt, einer wird
                   der Quellstein mit Loch. Die anderen sollen zum Teil
                   auf die Insel bei der Hälfte des Stegs, quasi als ein
                   zentraler Mittelpunkt evtl gekrönt von so einer
                   japanischen Steinlampe 

@ Reinhard: danke schön, das macht Mut 

@ Helmut: ich hasse Rasenmähn, damit ist jetzt Schluß 



> Fischteich = Koiteich angedacht  .... oder sind die Koi in deiner Skizze nur Symbolisch ....
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Mein Testteich vorm Haus beweist mir das Gegenteil, die größeren Kois von vorne
sollen selbstverständlich in den großen neuen Teich. Da funktioniert das super.
Was die Strömmung nicht entfernt erldigen die Krebse und sonstige Exkremente-
beseitiger. Besiedelungsfläche gibt es zur Genüge, da die Teichgruben alle mehr
oder weniger Kofferartig gebaut werden und die Modelierung der Teichform innerhalb
der Folie mit Wasserbausteinen und Kies in feiner Körnung aufgebaut wird. Prinzip:
der Teich ist der Filter.

Hier die Pläne der Folienteile, die dann vor Ort verschweißt werden:


 


 

Zwischen Schwimmteil, der ca. 10cm höher liegt, und Fischteil kommt eine
Glasscheibe, deren obere Kante als Skimmerkante für den Schwimmteil fungiert.

@ wateryucca & Nikolai: vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zuckerschniss (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> @ Daniel: bewegen tu ich mich dann im Schwimmbereich,
> zeitlichen Rahmen gibt es keinen, ganz ohne Stress



... da hilft nur eins - Schwimmhäute wachsen lassen. 

Hallo Andy,

ich drück Dir die Daumen für dein Projekt. Wenn ich Deine bisherige Wasserlandschaft ansehe, dann muss das einfach gut werden. Was machst Du mit Deinem Aushub? Das sind ja schon große Mengen Erde, die da bewegt werden.
Ist bei euch noch kein Frost angesagt. Hier würde es langsam schwierig, zu graben.


----------



## Bibo-30 (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

schließe mich mal an
Deine Teichanlage/Landschaft ist jetzt schon der Hammer! 
Das wird bestimmt super!! 
Bin auf die Baudoku gespannt


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*



> Was machst Du mit Deinem Aushub? Das sind ja schon große Mengen Erde, die da bewegt werden.



Hallo Ellen,

das bewegen Minibagger und ein kleiner Lader, die Grassoden und den
damals eingebrachen Mutterboden kann ein Landwirt zum verfüllen
eines Lochs in seiner Wiese brauchen. Der Kies der darunter kommt
wird dazu benutzt das Niveau rundherum wieder zu erhöhen und für
den Beton den man hier und da benötigt.

Hallo Bianca,

dankeschön 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,
das ist natürlich ein Riesen-Vorteil, wenn man mit dem Bagger arbeiten kann. Und natürlich bestehe ich darauf, ausreichend mit Bildmaterial über den Stand der "Bauarbeiten" informiert zu werden.


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Ellen,

das mach ich natürlich. 

Heute gings endlich weiter, mein erster kleiner "Helfer" ist da
und ich hab mich mit Ihm durch die Thujen gekämpft die erst
mal raus müssen. Hat zwar noch nicht viel mit dem Teich zu
tun, der Komplettheit des Projekts wegen gehörts aber dazu 



 



 



 

1/4 der Hecke ist geschafft, mal schaun wie´s morgen läuft...da wirds
spannend, links der Zaun, rechts der Teich, hoffentlich geh ich nicht
mitsammt dem Minibagger baden 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## buddler (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

das nenne ich mal ein projekt.
das wär schon wieder was für mich
der bau ist das schönste an der ganzen sache.
viel spass.
gruß jörg


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Danke Jörg 

Den Spaß hab ich wirklich, die Hecke ist jetzt komplett raus,
50m² Platzgewinn 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Mensch Andy,

mit so einem Spielzeug für Männer geht es natürlich noch besser.

Mega Geil, wie Du Deinen Garten verwandelst. Bei den Wassermengen musst Du schon mit ordentlich Grundwasser arbeiten, sonst bekommt man die Goldkarte vom örtlichen Energieversorger.

Bin echt auf den weiteren Vortschritt gespannt.


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Robert,

das macht die 16000er bestimmt zuverlässig und
mit 200 Watt sollte das nicht kostspieliger werden
als die konventionelle Technikmethode.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Pedi´63 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Wird sicher super 
Hast Du einen festen Termin, wann der Teich fertig sein soll?

LG.


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Termin? Nö, wie einleitend erwähnt, alles ohne Zeitdruck,
mit Spass und Schritt für Schritt. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Regs (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

Du hast wirklich Nerven jetzt anzufangen, wo der Monat mit dem scheußlichsten Wetter im ganzen Jahr vor der Tür steht. Ein tolles Projekt - ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Fortschritte. Die Kuhle hast Du ja dann wohl schnell ausgehoben..


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Regine,

das  zieht sich schon noch, bis alles raus ist was weg soll
und Erde gegen Kies getauscht ist. 11 Anhänger hab ich schon
entsorgt...

Das Wetter ist genial, Sonne, aber nicht so heiß, Bayernwetter halt 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Moin Andy.

Was mich schon eine ganze Weile beschäftigt....

Du betreibst ja nach eigenen Aussagen einen Teich mit einem dauerhaften, künstlichen Zufluß und der neue soll genauso gemacht werden. Soweit, so gut.
Aber wohin läuft das dauerhaft zugeführte Wasser, wenn der Teich randvoll ist? Wo/wie entsorgst Du dieses überschüssige Wasser?

Abgesehen  von der eher schlechten Brunnenwasserqualität (Nitrat) könnten wir vor allem aus Entsorgungsgründen keinen solchen Teich realisieren.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Annett,

schematisch sieht das so aus.
Du pumpst das Wasser aus einem Schacht der bis in
die Grundwasserschicht geht hoch und lässt es
entweder in den selben zurücklaufen, oder in einen
2. Schacht der ebenfalls bis ins Grundwasser reicht
an einer beliebigen anderen Stelle. Ob Du das per
Überlauf, oder z.B. per Bachlauf, oder wie bei mir per
Felssturz in die Kellerabgrabung wieder zurückführst,
da ist der Fantasie keine Grenze gesetzt.

Nitrat hat mein Wasser auch, der ständige Austausch
machts möglich. Prinzipiell geht das überall wo eine
Möglichkeit gegeben ist das Oberflächengrundwasser
mit einer annehmbaren Schachttiefe zu errreichen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hier 3 Filmchen wie das real aussieht.

Film a:
Start ist am Schacht in der Kellerabgrabung, dann gehts
die Pumpenleitung hoch unter der Kletterhortensie bis
zum Einlauf. Am Teichbecken entlang bis zum Überlauf
und dann den mit Ziegellehm gedichteten Bachlauf runter,
über die Wasserfallkante in das kleine Schmutzfangbecken.
Von dort läuft es über und versickert in einer LKW Fuhre
Überlaufkies zurück in die Grundwasserschicht.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBiKuBzYhTA[/yt]

Film b:
Start wiederum am Schacht wo eine kleine Pumpe über 3/4 Zoll
Schlauch (fällt weg wenn Teil c fertig ist) nach oben pumpt bis
zum Quellstein (grade freigelegt wegen Baggerarbeiten). Von dort
gehts denn Teich entlang bis zum Auffangbecken für die Regenrohre
und von dort den Felssturz unter dem mutierten Bodendeckerröschen
runter wieder in ein kleines Schmutzbecken und von dort zurück ins
Grundwasser.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZFCdfAcLXU[/yt]

Film c:
Noch im Bau. Start ist wo der neue Schacht rein soll, von da wird aufs
Hüttendach gepumpt durch ein Roos Solarmodul und dann bis zur anderen
Grundstücksecke wo einer der großen Steine zum Quellstein durchbohrt wird.
Dies ist der Einlauf in den Schwimmbereich wo im Moment noch Pflanzen und
Steinwildnis herrscht. Beim Bagger läufts über die Kante einer Glasscheibe in den Fischbereich, der sich u-förmig durch den ganzen Bereich zieht bis hin zur Terasse
wo dann nach den Betonpfosten (die da noch liegen) mit dem bestehenden Teich
zusammengeschlossen wird. Der Überlauf erfolgt dann wie im Film b zu sehn.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-YILt3C6_U[/yt]

So siehts aus 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Pedi´63 (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo lieber Andy,

wenn man die Baustelle so sieht denk ich, daß wird nie fertig.
Viel Erfolg! Wird alles schon klappen.
Gruß
Pedi


----------



## Butterfly (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Schönes Konzept jedenfalls.
Viel Erfolg und gutes gelingen.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Dankeschön


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher... hatte bisher noch nicht soooviel mit dem Wasserrecht zu tun, jedoch kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein Zurückleiten des "verschmutzten"/benutzten Grundwassers in selbiges unbedenklich ist. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewässerverschmutzung#Normative_Grundlage_in_Deutschland
Vielleicht kann uns da ein(e) "Wissende(r)" weiter helfen? 


Bei Niederschlagswasser gilt beispielweise http://www.muelheim-ruhr.de/cms/versickerung_und_einleitung_von_niederschlagswasser1.html - so ähnlich sicherlich auch in anderen Bundesländern. 





> Die Einleitung von Niederschlagswasser in das Grundwasser bedarf je nach Versickerungsart einer wasserrechtlichen Erlaubnis. Die großflächige Versickerung des Niederschlagswassers über die belebte Bodenzone, zum Beispiel durch das freie Auslaufen über eine Rasenfläche, bedarf keiner wasserrechtlichen Erlaubnis. *Eine wasserrechtliche Erlaubnis ist erforderlich, wenn das Niederschlagswasser über Sickeranlagen gezielt in den Untergrund oder in ein Gewässer eingeleitet wird.*


Daher meine Bedenken...


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Annett,

bei uns ist es so, das jegliche Versiegelung von z.B Einfahrten
und Stellplätze untersagt ist. Meine Regenrohre mußten per 
Trenage ins Grundwasser geführt werden auf der einen Hausseite,
auf der anderen in das kleinere Becken, siehst Du im Film 2, die
durchsichtigen Rohre sind die Regenrohre. Somit versickert so
oder so alles auf dem Grundstück. Wie bei einem Brunnen ist
die Entnahme genehmigungsfrei wenn das Wasser wieder im
Grundstück versickert. Darin gelöster Fischkot dürfte auch nicht
schlimmer sein als Vogel-, Igel-, Katzenkot und sonstige Aa´s die
da alle mitversickern 

Wie´s aber genau rechtlich aussieht in den verschiedenen
Bundesländern bleibt zu ergründen. Unser Bauinspektor
fand meinen Garten jedenfalls schön. Er ist auch Mitglied
in der Jury des Blumenschmuckwettbewerbs und somit
hingen die Bilder meines Vorgartens 4 Wochen im
städtischen Schaukasten...lol. Wenn der schon nicht
meckert, wer dann?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joachim (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo,

noch ne Frage zum gelösten Fischkot. Der versickert also immer an der gleichen Stelle? Und da kann sich dann die Konzentration auf Dauer nicht erhöhen?


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

eine tolle Anlage hast Du.

Wenn Du nicht so streng mit den Störbesitzern umgehen würdest, müßtest Du jetzt auch nicht soviel Kritik einstecken.

__ Störe in Deiner Anlage sind aber wohl tatsächlich nicht geeignet. Sie würden sich sicher irgendwo verirren und nicht mehr zurückfinden.:smoki

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hi.


CoolNiro schrieb:


> Darin gelöster Fischkot dürfte auch nicht
> schlimmer sein als Vogel-, Igel-, Katzenkot und sonstige Aa´s die
> da alle mitversickern


Da ist natürlich was dran... 
Aber irgendwie geht mir das nicht in den Kopf, dass man sauberes Grundwasser in dieser Art verschmutzen darf. 

Etwas Off-Topic, aber:
Wir haben für die Landwirtschaft EINEN Brunnen auf einem 100 ha großen Schlag vor vielen Jahren bohren lassen und ihn nur in den Jahren 2003 und 2010 zur Bewässerung der Zwiebeln genutzt. Die Tiefe beträgt irgendwas zwischen 60 und  70 m. 
Wir mussten die obersten zwei Grundwasserleiter des Brunnens wieder verschließen lassen und dürfen ausdrücklich nur den dritten benutzen... Es sind schon ein paar nette Auflagen, die man da bekommt. Wenn man den Brunnen zu lange nicht nutzt, muss man aufpassen, dass man ihn überhaupt noch nutzen darf usw. :crazy


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Joachim,
wenn der Kot im Wasser gelöst ist geht er natürlich in die ganze Wasserschicht zurück
die vom Voralpenland bis Höhe Nürnberg reicht und durch viele Faktoren in Bewegung gehalten
wird. Was nicht gelöst ist wird den Teich durch den Überlauf nicht verlassen, sondern wird
zersetzt oder wiederum gefressen. Wimpler und Krebse fressen das z.B. auch.
Bei einem Bodenablauf würde das natürlich anders aussehn, darum hab ich keinen.
Sicher wären aber auch im Boden selbst genügend Lebewesen die daraus Humus machen,
wie man an dem einen oder anderen übersehenen Hundehaufen im Garten sehen kann.

Genau diese Keimdruck ist es ja der auf Dauer zu klein ausgelegte Filter in geschlossenen
Systemen auf Dauer lahmlegt und Krankheiten in den Teich bringt. Bei meinem System
kann das nicht passieren, weil (übertrieben) gesagt die ganze Weltkugel miteingebunden
ist 

Hallo Nikolai,

__ Störe würden vor allem irgendwann meine kleinen Lieblinge fressen und dann und wann
an Land hüpfen, weil ich keine Mauer mit elektrischem Zaun rundherum habe 

Hallo Annett,

da spielt natürlich wieder die gewerbliche oder private Nutzung mit egal ob es Sinn macht
oder nicht (unsere Gesetze halt). Abgesehen davon, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter und
den Herrn gibts bei uns zum Beispiel nicht, der mit blosem Auge unterscheiden kann
ob da Wasser aus dem Teich durch den Quellstein gepumpt wird, oder von weiter unten.
Unser erwähntes Jurymitglied, Bauinspektor, dachte bei der Besichtigung auch erst an
einen Kreislauf und fragte wie ich die Verdunstung ausgleiche. Ich hab Ihm alles erklärt
und er fands gut...vor allem weil das Wasser so klar ist, in seiner Fertigschale mit 100
Goldis wäre immer alles trüb.

Ich sollte trotzdem nochmal etwas wichtiges erwähnen. Es geht hier um eine *Oberflächen-
grundwasserschicht, die auf eine wasserundurchlässigen Lehmschicht (gebildet in der
Eiszeit) läuft. Das Grundwasser ist darunter.* Unser Trinkwasser kommt aber auch aus
dieser Schicht die wiegesagt von Garmisch bis Nürnberg geht.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Sodala, heute hab ich einen Haufen gemacht...



 

Jetzt gehts erst mal ans entsorgen des Humus und Mutterboden,
damit ich an den Kies komme.

Ein Folienmodell gibts jetzt auch:



 

Ansonsten viel Baggern und Ladern, spannen war wie immer 
das versetzen der großen Steine. Der aktuelle Blick vom
Balkon, wenns was neues gibt, lass ich es wissen:



 

 

 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Du hast ja ne super Geräteausstattung , der Traum eines jeden Mannes. 

Ich freu mich schon auf ein irgendwannmal Luftbild auf dem man Deine gesamte Grundwasser-Landschaft sehen kann.

Viel Spaß noch beim Loch - und Haufenmachen


----------



## Bibo-30 (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

der Haufen sieht ja schon mal gut aus 
mit dem Modell kann ich jetzt grad nicht so viel anfangen 

weiterhin viel Spaß beim buddeln, baggern und "Häufchen" machen


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Bianca, 
das ist die Form, der Folie, die faltenfrei geschweißt wird.
Der Geländebau erfolgt innerhalb der Folie.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bibo-30 (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

aaaaaaah ach so


----------



## Christine (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

 Andy, gib es zu - Du baust den Teich nur, damit Du Dir all das schöne Spielzeug auf den Hof holen kannst


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Erwischt 

Ich fühl mich wie Bob der Baumeister,
das macht einfach nur noch Spaaaaaß...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## newbee (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Erwischt
> 
> Ich fühl mich wie Bob der Baumeister,
> das macht einfach nur noch Spaaaaaß...
> ...




Hallo Andy 
da kann ich Dir nur rechtgeben

Hatte bei meinem Teichbau auch 2 Tage nen kleinen Bagger bei mir

Am liebsten hätte ich den kompletten Garten damit umgegraben
Aber da hatte meine bessere Hälfte etwas dagegen


was ich irgendwie gar nicht verstehen konnte


----------



## pyro (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Kommt denn vor dem Wintereinbruch noch die Folie + Wasser rein oder wie machst Du das Loch winterfest??

Ich denke da jetzt an Bodenerosion, Frost und aufweichen des Bodens....


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo,
kommt aufs Wetter drauf an, im Moment bin ich immer
noch beim Mutterboden entsorgen, aber jetzt kommt dann
der Kies. Die Fläche wird dann erst mal eben gemacht
und mit dem Kies der aus der Teichform gebaggert wird
das restliche Gelände wieder aufgeschütet und verdichtet.
Da dürfte dann nicht all zuviel einbrechen über den Winter.
Wenns ganz gut läuft kann ich evtl. noch die Beckenwände
aufmauern, schau ma mal, wie der Kaiser immer sagt 
Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Die Erde nimmt kein Ende...



 

...aber es geht schön langsam abwärts



 

Die ersten kleinen "Teiche" gibts auch schon....sch... Wetter 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

kommst Du nicht ein bisschen dicht an das Gebäude da links ran? 
 Nicht, dass Du morgens zur Baustelle kommst und das Loch ist wieder "verfüllt"


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Christine,

nönö, die alte Gatenhüte steht auf festen Betonfüßen,
da kann nix passiern 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich gehts weiter, der neue Zaun ist fertig
und der Randabschnitt am schon bestehenden
Teich fertig:



 

Jetz gehts dann ans ausheben des neuen Teiches, ich meld mich wieder,

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*



Na hoffentlich!

Dann mal Schaufel- und Baggerbruch oder was man so wünscht


----------



## Echinopsis (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Moin Andy,

schön dass Du aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht bist 

Dann viel Spaß weiterhin mit Deiner Baustelle und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> endlich gehts weiter, der neue Zain ist fertig



 Andy, ich fragte mich gerade aus welchem material der weiße Schutz ist, ich glaub der liegt doch direkt am Fußweg -nicht dass Du da unschöne Flecken bekommst wenn die Hundies drannpieseln


----------



## CoolNiro (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

hallo Ralf,

die Sichtschutzstreifen sind aus LKW Plane und lassen sich einfach
abspritzen. Meine Hunde haben so viele Bäume, der Zaun ist da nicht
von Interesse 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Regs (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

der Zaun sieht schön aus hinter dem Teich - und wenn dahinter ein Fußweg liegt, ist er ja auch notwendig wenn Du nicht laufend Gaffer am Garten haben willst.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht. Gekleckert wird bei Dir ja nicht..


----------



## CoolNiro (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Regine,

nönöööö, da liegt kein Fußweg, sondern Nachbars Garten,
der eben nach dem die Riesenhecke wegkam gerne wieder
einen höheren Sichtschutz wollte - und wir auch !! 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Regs (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,
das passt ja..


----------



## pyro (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Die weisse LKW-Plane sieht zwar schön modern sauber aus aber zu einem Teich hätte doch eine Schilfmatte, ein Weidenzaun oder ähnliches viel besser gepasst.

Schilfmatten gibts als Rolle im Baumarkt - so werde ich meinen hinteren Zaunabschluss am Teich machen. Ich möchte dabei meinen Teich weniger vor Blicken schützen sondern eher vor Kunstdünger den der Bauer auf der Wiese nebenan im Frühjahr ausbringt.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Schilfmatten 

Sollte ein Zaun sein bis an mein Lebensende,
Schilfmatten kannst Du nach 3 Jahren in die
Tonne treten, nach einem heftigen Sturm meistens
sofort. Zum weißen Holzhaus passt auch kein
__ Schilf, aber jedem das Seine


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Tierisch gibts auch was neues, seit 2 Tagen wird
erdkrötisch gebalzt 



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Heute ist ja leider Sonntagsruhe angesagt, aber
gestern gings mit dem Lader endlich weiter.

Das Loch wird tiefer...



 

...und der Berg höher 



 

Da tuts dann gut wenn man umschaun kann und schon
was fertiges sieht



 



 

Einen schönen Sonntag an alle,
Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Erde und Kies...Kies und Erde...es nimmt kein Ende 

Heute wurden nochmal ca. 40m³ entsorgt, allerdings mit
professioneller Hilfe, mit dem kleinen Hänger wäre ich
verhungert...



 


 


 


 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## pyro (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

40 Kubikmeter !!!

WOW... das wird ja ein riesiger Teich.

Ich hab heut nur ein paar Schubkarrenladungen verbracht - das aber mit Muskelkraft und es ist bald ein Ende in Sicht. Ich freu mich drauf... und habe auch gerade aktuelle Fotos in meinen Bau-Thread reingestellt.


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hauptsache der Teich mach Freude, pyro,
die Größe ist erst mal zweitrangig 

Heite war Grundsteinlegung für den Schwimmbereich



 

Der wichtige erste rechte Winkel 



 

Erste Reihe fertig, das wird jetzt erst mal aufgemauert und
dann hinterfüllt, damit ich die beiden Seitenstreifen komplett
fertig machen kann, sonst muß ich alles per Hand hochwuchten 



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Komisch, Andy, es gibt nie Fotos, wo man Dich arbeiten sieht 

Und steinreich bist Du auch 

Na, weiter viel Spaß....


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Christine,

beim 1 Mann Betrieb ist arbeiten und Foto machen nicht möglich 

Werd aber versuchen jemand zu finden der mich mal ablichtet.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## pyro (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Jede schlechte Digicam hat heute 10s Zeitauslöser. 

Funktioniert gar nicht so schlecht, hab ich schon oft benutzt.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Es geht ja nicht um mich, sondern um den Teich 

...und es geht voran, letzte Woche war ich echt fleissig
und heute wurden schon die alten Betonzaunpfosten als
Begrenzung für die oberste Wasserlinie gesetzt. Das spart
Steine und Entsorgung 



 

Alles noch verkeilen, dann kann schon bald der erste Flies und Folienabschnitt rein
um die Flachwasserzone fertig zu gestalten.



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Der Zaun ist nun auch komplett, die Flachwasserzone zum
Folie einbringen und zum gestalten fertig.



 

Danach kann dann die Zufahrtsöffnung geschlossen werden und
es geht mit dem Fischteich weiter.



 

Am Dienstag kommen 10 Tonnen Wasserbausteine, am Mittwoch
Vlies und Folie.

Frohe Ostern
Andy


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,
klingt nach viel Arbeit...hoffetnlich bleibt das Wetter... bei uns soll es Mittwoch leicht regnen... mal gucken, ob ich bis dahin meinen oberen ring fertig bekomme.

Sieht aber schon sehr gut aus, was ich da so auf den Bildern sehe


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ein paar neue Bilder, den Schwimmteichbereich hab ich gestern fertig
gemauert...



 


 

...und heute gings los mit dem Einschweißen der Folie und nebenbei den
Betonring als Brückenlager setzen. Der ist gesprungen und ich hab den
Ring für Umsonst bekommen 



 

Die kleine 1000er Vliesrolle



 

Die 10 Tonnen Wasserbausteine woltte ich auch noch zeigen



 

Da tuts zwischendurch gut einen Blick auf was "Fertiges" zu werfen 



 

Das erste Stück Vlies



 

Das erste Stück eingeklebte Folie



 

Am Abend war dann die Flachzone fertig und mit dem Boden angefangen...



 

...und der Brückenring gesetzt



 

Morgen gehts weiter...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hi Andy,

hau rein!


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Super!!

So eine Folienfarbe hab ich noch niemals gesehen, was ist denn das?

PVC-Folie? Lässt sich diese Folie wirklich so einfach zerscheiden und zusammenkleben wie mans braucht?

Über Geld spricht man eigendlich nicht aber ich würde mich über eine PN freuen was so ne Tonne Wasserbausteine ohne Transport kostet. Rein interessehalber weil ich brauch da vielleicht auch was...


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Robert, mach ich grade jeden Tag mit Vollgas 

Hallo Pyro,

die Farbe heißt Sand, gibts z.B. hier:
http://www.siggi0001.de/html/teichfolie_1_5_mm_sand.html

Lässt sich wunderbar mit dem Heißluftföhn schweißen,
bischen Übung braucht man aber schon.

Die Steine sind preislich das wenigste, hab Sie von hier:
http://www.schotterwerk-h-geiger.de/wasserbausteine.htm

Die Tonne 16 Euro + MwSt, gibt auch Händler, die wollen
für die Tonne 120 Euro 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy!

Vom Geiger ? Der ist ja hier bei mir um die Ecke!

Sind wir etwa "Nachbarn", Raum IN?

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Bin Nähe München, aber alleine den Steinbruch vom Geiger
mal Live zu sehn ist eine Stunde Fahrt schon wert


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Bin Nähe München, aber alleine den Steinbruch vom Geiger
> mal Live zu sehn ist eine Stunde Fahrt schon wert



Ist der größte Steinbruch in Bayern soweit ich weis... über 50 Hektar und über 100 Meter tief. War noch nie dort aber muss gigantisch sein.

München ist nicht in der Nachbarschaft aber auch nur 2 Sprünge weit weg.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Folie im Schwimmteich ist fertig, jetzt gehts an den Korpus des Fischteichs



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hmm, ist der nicht doch ein bisschen klein 

*duckundwech*


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ich kann ja nicht gut schwimmen


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Das sieht echt klasse aus. Beeindruckt mich wie toll sich das scheinbar kleben/schweissen lässt. Würd ich die Tage in die Münchener Gegend kommen würd ich direkt mal schnell vorbeikommen zum spionieren....

Weiter viel Spass.


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Du kannst jederzeit reinschaun 

Neben viel Kleinarbeit die am Foto nicht viel Unterschied macht
wie Terassenfundamente setzen und verkeilen etc.pp gings heute
weiter mit dem Einsetzen der Scheibe die Mensch und Fisch trennt
und zugleich eine 2,20 breite "Skimmerkante" ist um den Schwimm-
bereich sauber zu halten.



 

Vorher hab ich noch die Wasserbausteine für den Zulauf und Flachbereich
gesetzt, bevor die Scheibe den Zugang für die Laderschaufel versperrt.
Das ganze wird dann ausgefüllt mit gewaschenem Kies Körnung 8-16 mm
um verschiedene Pflanzebenen zu bekommen.



 

Mal schaun was morgen alles passiert 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## fischerl (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Guten Morgen,

zwei Fragen:

wie hast du die Glasscheibe befestigt? Sieht man auf den Fotos leider nicht. Mit Silikon geklebt oder einfach in eine Nut?

Ähm, willst du die Scheibe auch immer putzen? Oder isses dir eh egal, wenn diese veralgt und verkalkt? dann wäre sie allerdings unnötig...

lg und danke
fischerl


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hi Andy.

Deine Teichkombination ist klasse und gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Frage mit der Befestigung der Scheibe macht mich auch neugierig.  Wie groß ist denn nun dein tatsächlicher Schwimmteichbereich und wie größ wird noch der Rest!? Was ich nicht gesehen habe, ist, wie du deinen Schwimmteich sauber hälst, außer mit "gläsernen Skimmerklappe".  Hast du noch irgendwie und wo einen Schmutzablauf im Boden oder Bodennähe? Das wird bestimmt ein Hammerteich.


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Zacky, hallo fischerl,

in die Mauersteine wurde eine Nut geschlagen, in der die Scheibe sitzt
und dann mit Silikon fixiert. Der Schwimmbereich ist 3 x 6 Meter, wie
groß der Rest wird kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, aber alles in allem
werdens ca. 70.000 Liter werden.
Zum Sauberhalten hab ich einen schrägen Boden. Zum tiefsten Punkt in einer
Ecke führt ein Saugschlauch der in einer Folientasche vesteckt wird. Dieser dient
zum einen als Zuführung für den Kreislaufheizmodus, oder zum absaugen in die
Regentonne.

Klar wird die Scheibe geputzt, ganz ohne Pflege wird mein Naturpool mit solchen
Extras bestimmt nicht funktionieren, aber dafür hat man ja dieses schöne Hobby.
Meine "Putzperle" freut sich bestimmt ab und zu mal schnorcheln zu dürfen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

So, in die Flachzone hab ich heute 2 Tonnen Kiesel eingebracht,
jetzt fehlen nur noch die Pflanzen...und natürlich das Wasser 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

schaut doch schon ganz gut aus!

Wasser marsch.


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Robert,
Wasser muß leider noch warten, bis der Fischbereich fertig ist,
sonst hauts mir ohne Gegendruck die Scheibe raus 
Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Heute gibts erstmal ein Bild vom schweißgebadeten Schaufler,
da Christine sich ja "beschwert" hat, daß man mich nie arbeiten
sieht 



 

Schon toll, was ein paar Pflöcke und Spanplatten halten...



 



 

Noch ein paar Ansichten vom Badebereich mit Randzone



 



 



 

Hier wird dann mit dem alten Teich zusammengeschlossen,
hoffentlich ist es bald so weit, die Sache rückt näher...



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

naja - sich ne Flasche Weißbier über den Latz kippen und mit der Schaufel das Arbeiterdenkmal geben....*duckundwech*

Nein, im Ernst, gigantös, was Du da auf die Beine äh Steine stellst...


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Danke Christine 

Es ist wieder einiges passiert. Zuerst ein herber Rückschlag.
Da wo der Grundwasserschacht entstehen sollte macht die
wasserundurchlässige Lehmschicht scheinbar einen Buckel
und nach 5 Meter baggern hab ich aufgegeben.

Aber Gottseidank gibts die Freunde vom THW, die mal schnell
in 10 Minuten mit dem Kompressor ein 6 Meter langes 5/4 Zoll
Rohr versenkt haben:



 



 



 

3,70 Tiefe reichten und es standen 1,20 Meter Wasser im Rohr,
noch schnell ein Gewinde drauf und fertig war der Brunnen, der
von Anfang an klarstes Wasser ohne Sand oder Schlamm lieferte:



 

Die Folie vom Fischbereich ist nun auch eingeschweißt und der Innenausbau
läuft seit heute:



 

Der erste Blick durch die Scheibe von Schwimm- in Fischbereich
sieht schon mal ganz vielversprechend aus 



 

Ich schwitze...Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy

Erstmal Gratulation zu deinem gelungenen Teichprojekt 

Super gefällt mir 

Letztes Bild ... sehe ich da Wasser


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Moin Andy,

meinen Glückwunsch, Du warst wirklich sehr fleißig 

Super Anlage!

Weiter so!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Helmut,

dankeschön 

Ja, da ist Wasser. Der Kies zum hinterbauen der Wände wird nach jeder
Steinreihe zum festigen und zum ausspülen der Kleinteile gewaschen.
Die Brühe läuft unter der noch nicht abgedichteten Scheibe in den
tieferen Schwimmbereich und wird dort mit der Schmutzwasserpumpe
rausgeholt.

Danke Daniel 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bibo-30 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

hallo Andy
wow 
das ist ja gigantisch. Der Schwimmbereich wäre mir etwas zu klein  aber der Blick direkt auf die Fische reist das allemal wieder raus wahnsinn, auf so eine Idee muß man erstmal kommen


----------



## ScuLLi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Da haste dir aber nen Schönen Plan gemacht  , sieht echt supper aus ,   freue mich auf Fotos des fertigen Gartens 

Lg


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Bianca,

soll mehr zum baden sein, der große Schwimmer bin ich nicht 

@ ScuLLi: hoffe, daß es bald soweit ist mit den Fotos vom fertigen Garten,
aber ein bischen wirds schon noch dauern. Wenn ich weiterhin pro Tag 3,6
Tonnen Kies und 2 Tonnen Wasserbausteine mit dem Schubkarren bewegen
kann, so wie heute, gehts aber gut voran...ich spür jeden Knochen...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

ich wollt schon fragen "baust Du noch, oder schwimmst Du schon?"

Aber ich sehe, Du baust noch. Kannst Du nicht mal ein bisschen schneller machen , ich bin so gespannt, wie das fertig aussieht.


----------



## KoiZuchtNeuling (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ja ich auch,hoffe du bist bald fertig,tut mir leid falls diese frage schon irgentwo steht aber,wieviel kostet das alles denn so?


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hi,

das kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, aber da ich alles alleine mache
bleiben die Kosten überschaubar. Wenns ganz fertig ist mach ich eine
Kostenaufstellung. Im Moment lieg ich bei 9100 Euro und bis auf die
Terassendielen steht eigentlich nix größeres mehr an. Mit einer Firma
wärens vermutlich schon 50.000 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ja Andy ... keine Bilder ... :beten

Jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Doch Helmut,

Bilder gibts natürlich, bin halt immer noch am errichten der Wände,
aber die "Unterwasserburg" wächst...



 



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy

Schaut jetzt schon gewaltig aus 

Hmmm ... Hoffe das die Fadenalgen die schönen Wasserbausteine nicht als Besiedelungsobjekt auswählen :beten

Kommen die Pflanzen auch noch vor dem fluten hinein


----------



## doh (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hey Andy,
chapeau... Bin ein bisschen neidisch, sieht jetzt schon sehr  aus.
Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder..
Hast du vor einen Pflanzengraben anzulegen oder wo möchtest du die Pflanzen einsetzen 

Nur so als Info am Rande, meine Badehose ist schon eingepackt 
_______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Helmut und Marcel,

die Pflanzen werden zum Teil vorm Fluten eingesetzt,
z.T. auch erst später nach und nach. Die Ränder sind
alle fließend ohne Kapilarsperre, so können Sie innerhalb
des Folienrings, oder auch ausserhalb eingesetzt werden.
Ohne Erde natürlich, der natürliche Baggerseekies und
das Grundwasser reichen als Nahrung leicht aus. In
jeden Spalt kann natürlich auch was Grünes, Platz ist
also reichlich. Algen wird es bestimmt geben, aufgrund
der ständigen Strömung wird sich das aber erfahrungsgemäß
in Grenzen halten. Genau so, wie´s halt natürlich ist wär´s
am besten 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Die Unterwasserburg wächst, besonders erfreulich,
trotz Hagel am Montag und Regen heute blüht die
erste Seerose 



 

Viel fehlt nicht mehr, dann ist der "Rohbau" fertig und
es kann mit Pflanzen "verputzt" werden:



 



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zacky (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

echt schick, super Arbeit die du da leistest...toll


----------



## robsig12 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Na dann ist das Projekt bald abgeschlossen. Was kommt nächstes Jahr? Hochteich auf dem Dach, oder Kellerteich? 

Schaut wirklich toll aus. 

Respekt!


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hehe, vielleicht zwack ich vom Nachbarn noch was ab 2


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus beinander,

die Wasserbausteinwände sind alle fertig und das Substrat
eingebracht, hier ein paar Ansichten ohne Wasser:







 







 

Der Blick durch die Scheibe:





Das erste Krokodil ist auch schon da:





also, Wasser Marsch zum ersten Spülgang:





Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

So, der Fischbereich ist gewassert und der Frischwasserzulauf 
läuft volle Pulle und dann über (wird ja später zusammen geschlossen)
in den alten Fischteich. Jetzt nuß sich erst mal alles klären
damit die Unterwasserstruktur wieder sichtbar wird.



 

Leider hat mir die Natur einen kleinen Rückschlag verpasst
und entschieden, das die Steinufer an 2 Stellen zu steil
waren, da muß ich nochmal einen halben Meter draufpacken.
Dafür sind die aber jetzt bombenfest verkeilt, besser kann man
die selber gar nicht aufschichten.

Jetzt kommt der spannende Teil, ob die Scheibe dem 25cm
Höhenunterschied zum Schwimmbereich standhält...



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Absolute klasse. toll

Bekommen wir dann auch irgendwann mal ein Unterwasserfoto mit Blick durch die Scheibe. Das wäre ja noch mal richtig super. Mich würde diese Sichtweise schon mal interessieren.


----------



## Bibo-30 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

gigantisch 

dann drück ich die Daumen, das die Scheibe hält


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

Dein Projekt ist wirklich klasse!

Bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder!


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Unterwasserbilder gibts bald, schön wenns Euch gefällt.
Die Scheibe hält, ein paar Zentimeter fehlen noch.
Im Moment siehts so aus:



 



 

Das Wasser ist irre klar inzwischen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo zusammen,

das erste Bild unter Wasser durch die Scheibe fotografiert.



 

Ein paar Pflänzchen gibts inzwischen und der Wasserzulauf läuft im ganzen System.
Allerdings muß ich den Teichrand im Schwimmbereich noch mal etwas erhöhn:



 

Das Wasser skimmt über die gesammten 2,20 Meter sauber über die Scheibe:



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,
ich neige mein Haupt - die Umsetzung deiner Planung ist ein Traum. 
Willst Du eigentlich noch in Urlaub fahren? Du hast doch das Paradies vor der Haustür.


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Ellen,

Urlaub eigentlich nicht, genau deswegen bau ich das ganze.
Beruflich bin ich soviel in irgendwelchen Hotels, das ich
einfach nur gerne zu Hause bin.

Die Wassertemperatur im Schwimmbereich war gestern
übrigens ohne irgendeine Zuheizung 23°.
Ich glaube das Solarmodul kann ich mir sparen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy

Respekt 

Ist super geworden  ... da läßt es sich wohl fühlen


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

One Worte :gratuliere Gruss


----------



## Bibo-30 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

wirklich ein Traum 
eine richtige Wohlfühloase *schwärm*


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

das wird wirklich toll toll


----------



## pyro (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Die viele Arbeit hat sich rentiert, jetzt kannst Du den Lohn einfahren.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich der Teich entwickelt und hoffe das von Zeit zu Zeit ein Bericht kommt. In Natur siehts sicher noch viel besser aus wie am Bild...


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

sehr, sehr schön. Alle Achtung für dieses Projekt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hi Andy,
ich bin grad' mal sprachlos.... Dunnerkiel, da hast Du ja richtig was gezaubert!


----------



## mcreal (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

wow,dein Mega Objekt ist Mega schön geworden.


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Herzlichen Dank Euch allen 

Im Moment gehts weiter mit Terassen- und Brückenbau.

Macht schon Spaß, wenn man zwischen der Arbeit
immer mal wieder abtauchen kann 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Haaaaaaaaa  wenn Treume wahhhhhh werden


----------



## Plätscher (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Pass bloß auf das der Teichvirus nicht vom Stegvirus abgelöst wird, sonst siehst du von deinem Teich nicht mehr viel und das wäre doch Schade nach der vielen Arbeit


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Keine Angst, 2 Stege reichen 

Heute hab ich die Fischtreppe eingebaut als
Übergang zum alten Teich. So können 8cm
Höhenunterschied in vier 2cm Stufen überbrückt
werden. 3 Gründlinge und 4 Notropsis schauen
sich nun schon den neuen Teich an 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Caya (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

WUNDERSCHÖÖÖN!!!


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo zusammen,

heute wurde das erste Terrassendeck fertig:



 



 



 

Meine Koi aus dem Vorgartenteich sind heute auch eingezogen,
Bilder gibts morgen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Wow!

Das ist alles, was mir dazu einfällt. Tolle Anlage.

Deinen Rasenmäher kannste ja jetzt im Flohmarkt anbieten


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ob wir da alle bei der Einweihungsparty auf die Terrasse passen ?!?!?!?


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Christine und Ellen,

der Rasenmäher ist schon weg 

Darum bau ich ja noch eine zweite Terrasse, damit alle Platz haben on

Die Wimpler und Koi fühlen sich nach der ersten Nacht schon so wohl
als wäre es nie anders gewesen 



 



 



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy

Super ... 



> Die Wimpler und Koi fühlen sich nach der ersten Nacht schon so wohl
> als wäre es nie anders gewesen


So soll auch sein


----------



## robsig12 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

auch von mir


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Danke Helmut, danke Robert,

jetzt ist Teichseitig alles fertig, bepflanzt und beleuchtet,
die Nachtbilder sind zwar nicht die Besten, aber man kann
sich´s ganz gut vorstellen wie das ganze Projekt kommt:



 



 



 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

hab mir grad alles von vorn durchgelesen, Irre spannend.

Was Du da auf die Beine gestellt hast ist echt der Hammer
:gdaumen

Gruß 
Ralph


----------



## pyro (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Respekt, nach ein paar Tagen Forenabstinenz echt der Wahnsinn. Sieht irre gut aus vor allem nachts.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy,
Hut ab,
Deine Anlage gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, - so weit hab ich meine Frau noch nicht,
aber immerhin gibts jetz noch ein 2. tes Teichlein im Gemüsegarten.
LG Markus


----------



## johsi (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

GENIAL 

VG Johannes


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Vielen Dank, Ihr Lieben 

Aktuelle Bilder von heut morgen mit Dunst und den
ersten Sonnenstrahlen:



 



 



 



 

Unseren Fischchen scheints richtig zu gefallen,
1 Woche nach Ihrem Umzug wurden Sie alle
handzahm:



 



 

Es ist so eine Freude !!!
Leute, verwirklicht Eure Teich-Träume so gut es geht, es lohnt sich 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Traumhaft *seufz*


----------



## Doc (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Keine Algen *snief*  ... wie macht man das nur?^^ ... ich hab nen Unterwasserbunker an __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest etc. .. Fadenalgen auch ohne UVC deluxe^^

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Danke Elschen 

Hallo Markus,

ein paar Algen hab ich schon, aber so, das es eben natürlich aussieht.
Liegt vermutlich an den 4000 Liter Frischwasser pro Stunde.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Doc (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ähhh, wie bitte?


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Stetiger Grundwasserzulauf


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Der erste Schnee und es wird kalt,
aber es friert nix 



 

Frohe Weihnachten an alle,
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Moin Andy,

friert nix? Na, Du hast doch bei dem Foto ganz schön gebibbert, so unscharf, wie es ist 

Dir auch schöne Weihnachten


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Nene Elschen,

das liegt an der Nacht und an der Beleuchtung
das ich das nicht richtig scharf bekomme...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Neues aus der Antarktis:

bei -17° gibts trotz 11° Grundwasser Zulauf ein bischen Eis,
aber Springbrunnen, Bachlauf und die Strömmung geben nicht
auf und es läuft alles gut.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hey Andy,

ein traumhaft schöner Wassergarten 

Mandy


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Danke Mandy 

Danke für´s ändern, Elschen, dachte bischen Bewegung kann nicht schaden


----------



## CoolNiro (25. März 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Der erste Badetag in diesem Jahr:



 





So kanns weitergehn 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Update 22.Mai 2012:

Die im 1.Jahr zu erwartende Algenblüte wurde mechanisch erfolgreich bekämpft
und es entwickelt sich alles gut. Badetemperatur heute 19,5°. Die Arbeit hat
sich echt gelohnt und ich bin 100% happy 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

ja - das ist toll geworden 

da kann man schon ein bisserl neidisch werden dream


----------



## docmatze (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Super schick! 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

warum hast du diesen thread bis heute vor mir versteckt? 

das ist ja wunderschön! 

so würde ich meinen garten auch gern umgestalten und das rasen mähen müsste dann leider ausfallen


----------



## Zacky (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

...der Hammer... das ist mal richtig cool geworden...


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Dankeschön  

Hab nix versteckt, Katja, und ohne
Rasen mähen is sowas von 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy

Fantastisch 

Ja, den Rasenmäher verhöckern ist schon Geil ...


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Danke Helmut,

was gibts bei Dir Neues ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Servus Andy

Gibt nix neues, alles im Lot ... das ist auch gut so 

Hoffe bei Dir auch ...

Bei Dir macht sich ja deine Teichlandschaft hervorragend im Garten .... Garten, sagt man jetzt noch so bei Dir  ... Wassergarten


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Was alles so ausgestzt wird im Baggersee 

Das große orange Bieberl schwimmt jetzt bei mir 


 

Ebenso der dunkle Zorro


 

und noch ein paar andere, die alle 1 Tag nach dem angeln schon an die Hand kommen 


 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo Andy,

da hat wohl einer seinen Teich aufgelöst :evil

Na - nun haben sie ja ein schönes Zuhause, besser hätten sie es wohl nicht treffen können oki


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Das haben die Süssen jetzt, Christine, ich denke es gefällt
Ihnen ganz gut 

...und ein bissal stolz bin ich jetzt schon, mein "Paradies" war
zum ersten mal Rückwand meines Terassendielen Herstellers
auf der Messe in Nürnberg 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bildchen:


----------



## burki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Das ist ja SOOOOOOOOOOOOO gemein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wie könnt ihr so hier diese tollen Teichelandschaften zeigen
NEIN 

Da wird man nur neidisch.

Ganz große Klasse  Andy 
Wenn sowas fertig ist ist sicher jede Frau davon überzeugt  aber nicht wenn sie sieht wás das für eine Arbeit ist.

Das sieht man das man am besten alles in einem Stück plant  oder zumindest Ergänzungen gleich mit einplant.


----------



## Christine (21. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ja, Andy, trampel ruhig auf unseren armen Kleinteichbesitzerseelchen herum. 
Und dann auch noch Fotos aus dem Sommer raus zu suchen, schlägt dem Faß ja wohl den Boden aus. 

Das gibt 

Liebe Grüße
Else,
die Deine Teichlandschaft sowas von toll findet, und überlegt, wie sie die Nachbarn dazu bewegen könnte, ihr ihr Grundstück zu schenken....


----------



## Sternie (21. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Ääääh 

Habt ihr mal drauf geachtet, wann er die Bilder gepostet hat?



Nicht erst jetzt, sondern Oktober letzten Jahres. Da passten sie zeitlich doch wohl, da wra noch nix mit Winter.


----------



## burki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

ja haben wir

Spätsommerbilder jetzt im Winter "Frühjahr" und dann so eine verdampt gute Teichlandschaft.


----------



## Christine (21. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Nein, Christoph hat recht, das Posting ist vom Oktober. 

Also ziehe ich die  wegen der Sommerbilder zurück. Aber der Rest bleibt....


----------



## CoolNiro (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Seid Ihr lustig 

Christine, Du brauchst einfach überzeugende Argumente für Deine Nachbarn
zur Grundstücksabtretung. Vielleicht eine Badebeteiligung oder sowas 

Falls es doch noch Frühling wird heuer, gibts bald neue Bilder...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## pyro (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Die Anlage ist sehr schön geworden... ich hab die neuesten Bilder auch erst jetzt gesehen.

Ich habe den Thread von Anfang an begleitet, es war verdammt viel Arbeit aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Das würde ich mir direkt gern mal vor Ort ansehen im Sommer....


----------



## CoolNiro (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

jederzeit gerne


----------



## pyro (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Das war im nordwesten von Muc, oder?


----------



## CoolNiro (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

solche Infos gerne per PN


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Neue Badesaison ist bei knackigen 16° Wassertemperatur eröffnet,
perfekt um den Kreislauf anzukurbeln


----------



## Superdad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hallo,

wie heißt denn der Hersteller der Dielen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Hier der Link, Andreas:
http://www.naturinform.com/de/wpc-terrassendielen/rationelle-wpc-dielen/index.php


----------



## Superdad (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

unglaublich milder Winter, da treibt die Taglilie sogar nochmal Blütentriebe


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Der Teich ist der Wahnsinn ! KLASSE KLASSE KLASSE. So jetzt nochmal zwei Fragen  hast du zwischen Folie und Steinwand noch einen Schutz? Und warum hast du nicht Folie auf Maß bestellt ? Wenn du Falten hättest würden deine Steinwände die ja ūberdecken? Nochmal nen fetten Applaus


----------



## Zebragras (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

Wow bin sprachlos. Hab mir eben alles angesehen. Irre was du da gebaut hast.
respeeeekt.

darf man fragen was dich das projekt gekostet hat?
glg


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*

@ schimpjansen:

Zwischen Folie und Wasserbausteinen ist mit Frostschutzkies hinterfüllt.
Nur am Boden ist auf der Folie nochmal Flies verlegt unter den Steinen.
Da der Schwimmbereich sowieso faltenfrei eingeschweißt werden musste
war das für den Fischbereich auch kein Thema mehr und unterm Strich
warn die 2m Bahnen Folie bei weitem günstiger als im Werk auf Maß
geschweißte. Ausserdem mag ich keine Falten 

@ Zebragras: Komplette Entsorgungs-, Material- und Maschinenkosten
ca. 30.000 Euro. Meine Arbeitskraft unbezahlbar 

Danke für Eure Komplimente und Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zebragras (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Neues Teichprojekt - endlich gehts los*


Hut ab!


----------

